# League of Legends Server Down (22:08)



## SpotlightXFX (16. November 2013)

Die League of Legends Server ( EU West ) sind seit 22:08 down , bislang gibt es noch keine Lösung.
Ob es ein DDOS Angriff ist oder ob die Server ein internes Problem haben weiß ich nicht , aber die Server IP's ( 31.xx.xx.xx) sind nicht mehr anpingbar.
Ich bezweifel das es ein DDOS ist , eher ein Hardware Ausfall etc.

Quellen : von mir selber &anderen Leuten.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. November 2013)

http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/8996/pq49.jpg

Seh ich anders, bzw war 4 Minuten davor noch komplett on, hab es nur zu gemacht...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. November 2013)

Im Game ging nichtmehr , die Livestreamer ihre Cilenten sind abgestürzt und es hieß dann zu mir sie währen down. Mehr kann ich nichtdazu sagen , ich hab das noch auf Video


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. November 2013)

Wie Du siehst, gehts jetzt aber wieder, bzw mein Client war normal up, hab ihn erst zu gemacht und sah keine PVP-Meldung, dass ich einen dc hatte oder so. War die ganze Zeit offen, als ich Arma gezockt habe.

Naja, kurzer Fehler oder so


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. November 2013)

Bei uns auch , aber wenn man auf die "Server" connecten wollte nach der Championauswahl dann ging nix..^^


----------



## oldsql.Triso (16. November 2013)

Nope, geht nix mehr. Die Typen von Riot sind sowas von dumm, das ist unglaublich. Verdienen ein heiden Geld mit diesem Mist und sie kriegen es einfach nicht gebacken, stabile Server hinzukriegen. Ein Glück bin ich da nur Gelgenheitszocker, aber selbst da nervt das.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. November 2013)

Man kanns ja gut ohne Geld zocken, von daher juckt mich das nicht. Hab nicht einen Cent investiert, verdienen ja sowieso genug von daher. Zock heute eh Arma 3^^


----------



## Octabus (16. November 2013)

Bei mir geht es auch nicht. Zuerst blieb das Spiel in der Championauswahl stehen und nach dem Relog konnten mein Freund und ich nicht mehr zum Server verbinden. Mittlerweile dürte es wieder gehen, die Warteschlange ist aber enorm lange.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. November 2013)

Wir mussten mit Alt+F4 raus ausm Game , hoffendlich gibt es da kein Ban etc.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. November 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Wir mussten mit Alt+F4 raus ausm Game , hoffendlich gibt es da kein Ban etc.


 
Quatsch. Ich hab auch schon ca keine Ahnung 20 Mal? geleavet wegen Internet, seitens Riot Serverproblemen oder auch 2-3 Mal wegen rage und habe nie ´ne Strafe bekommen. Mach Dir da keinen Kopf


----------



## SilentMan22 (16. November 2013)

Und nun?  Wirklich schon so süchtig, dass euch nichts anderes mehr einfällt?^^ (Bitte nicht soo ernst nehmen  )


----------



## Voodoo2 (17. November 2013)

*League of server down
*


----------



## JPW (17. November 2013)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/8996/pq49.jpg
> 
> Seh ich anders, bzw war 4 Minuten davor noch komplett on, hab es nur zu gemacht...


 
Wie kann man mit dem deutschen Client spielen? 
Wenn ich nur an die Stimme denke: Fünfachtötung!
Ne Spiele seit ich Level 5 war oder so auf englisch, die Stimmen der Champions sind auch um einiges besser. Komme mit den Item Namen auch besser klar.


----------



## Soulsnap (17. November 2013)

ich glaub ich les nicht richtig. Eine Downtime, egal welches Spiels auch immer, ist keine User-News wert, zum Geier.....


----------



## Diweex (17. November 2013)

Besonders nicht bei League of Legends, wo es doch eh jeden zweiten Tag Server Probleme gibt

gruß

Diweex


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (17. November 2013)

JPW schrieb:


> Wie kann man mit dem deutschen Client spielen?
> Wenn ich nur an die Stimme denke: Fünfachtötung!
> Ne Spiele seit ich Level 5 war oder so auf englisch, die Stimmen der Champions sind auch um einiges besser. Komme mit den Item Namen auch besser klar.


 
Weil ich Englisch nicht so gut verstehe, akustisch und mal die Aussagen der Champs hören wollte. Inzwischen ist es mir aber relativ egal ob jetzt englisch oder deutsch, man konzentriert sich ja sowieso eher auf die Treffereffekte.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (17. November 2013)

League of Legends, wenn ich das schon lese :'D


----------



## suzukini (17. November 2013)

Kotz speih


----------



## Octabus (17. November 2013)

Finde es ganz okay, DotA 2 und HoN sind mir zu unübersichtlich und haben zuviel Schnickschnack, weshalb ich LoL lieber spiele. Könnte natürlich aber gerne schwierigere Mods geben.


----------

